# A Few Tips For Better OWB Concealed Carry



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A Few Tips For Better OWB Concealed Carry - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can add:
*1.* The vest doesn't have to be a "shoot me first" job. I wear a very lightweight Royal Robbins vest that just looks like a vest. It's so lightweight that it's acceptable summer wear.
*2.* During the colder months, I wear a hip-length, poly-prop fleece vest instead of a sweater. I also have poly-prop long-sleeved "sweaters," the front zippers of which can safely be left open.
*3.* The highest-ride, but still completely practical, OWB holster I've ever found is made by Bob Mernickle. It works best with "shortie" pistols, though: full-size weapons make the presentation from it awkward.


----------

